# ici / là / là-bas



## brendan

Hi, 
can any of you explain to me please (or point me to an existing thread) the common usage of là and ici in french? to me it often seems that french speakers use the opposite of what an english speaker would use. e.g.  'viens là' whereas in english we'd say 'come here'  - this particular example is one I hear frequently when given as an order to a dog.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## jemappelleK80

i have never heard 'viens là' said before...ici = here and là=there.

i have never seen the two used in a manner that one would not use the english words "here" and "there" (in the sense of location).

hope that helps... 

~K


----------



## DDT

jemappelleK80 said:
			
		

> i have never heard 'viens là' said before...ici = here and là=there.
> 
> i have never seen the two used in a manner that one would not use the english words "here" and "there" (in the sense of location).
> 
> hope that helps...
> 
> ~K



Yet is exists...for instance if you're giving a buzz at someone's and he/she's not there but someone else answers, the common sentence will be "il/elle n'est pas *là*" where "là" means "ici"...

It is not so easy to explain, I'm afraid I'm not able to   
Let's wait for some native speakers 

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

We sometimes use _là_ instead of _ici_, as in DDT's example, _elle n'est pas là _ instead of _elle n'est pas ici_, or calling a dog, _viens là _ instead of _viens ici_.
But we'd never ever use_ ici _ instead of_ là_. Go figure.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

le papa de Jean : "Jean, où es-tu" ?

Jean : "je suis *là* !" ( = I am *here* )


----------



## josephboen

Brendan, when my French friends tell me to "come here" they use the expression "viens voir!" 

I am just reflecting on the difference of use between *là* and *ici*. Could the use of *là* mean _here_ in a general sense (in the area?) - "Je suis là." And is *ici* used to be more specific such "Le livre est ici sur la table"? Any thoughts?


----------



## le chat noir

*ici *means "precisely at the designated location"
*là *means either "at a location distinct from another location, implicitely the location of the main subject of the conversation, often the locutor himself" (a bit like "there") or "at a given location" with no explicit reference to the position of the locutor (a bit like "around here").

_Je suis ici_ means something like "I am here [right where I stand]", while _je suis là_ means more like "I am around".
_Est-ce qu'il est là_ would mean "Is he around?"

Another possible use of "ici" et "là" would be in an enumeration of locations : 
_Il est ici. Ou là. Ou encore là._
_Ici_ would be used to designate the first location, then _là_ to differentiate the other locations.

As for _ici et là_, I guess it has the exact same meaning as "here and there" (at various [random] places, or, by extension, at various occasions), the spatial equivalent of "now and then".


----------



## pitstop

Can someone please explain when it is appropriate to use la or ici.
Thanks
Pitstop


----------



## Jessila

Can't think of a rule...
it's almost the same... maybe the same kinda difference as in between "this" and "that".
I'd say - but I've never asked myself before using it so I'm not entirely sure lol  - that maybe "là" is more evasive than "ici". "Ici" sounds a bit more precise.

But don't forget the accent on the "a" in "là", otherwise "la" means "the" (for the female gender)


----------



## DDT

As far as I know there is no meaningful difference, but I noticed "là" is more used when talking to someone on the phone, for instance if you're calling someone who is temporary not available and someone else answers, the typical phrase will be "il/elle n'est pas là". I guess this case (and perhaps many more) only depends on taste, basically to say "il/elle n'est pas ici" wouldn't be wrong (but wouldn't sound that French either)

DDT


----------



## Jessila

Actually what says DDT makes me think that I pointed out the right difference between those two words.
"Ici" is a more precise and specific indication than "là".
For example: you're at work, your collegue's phone rings but he/she's not there to answer. So you pick it up, and tells the caller that your collegue isn't there and cannot respond.
If your collegue is in the building, but not in the room where you stand, you will say: "il/elle n'est pas ici."
But if your collegue hasn't show up today, or is out for lunch, etc. Then you'll say: "il/elle n'est pas là."

So the "ici" designs a location more specific and well-delimited, whereas "là" is more general and evasive.
In my first example, you know more-or-less where the collegue is 'cause he/she is not so far, but in the second example, whether you have no clue or you know that he/she is far.

I might be wrong - sometimes it's hard to analyse your own habits when you don't pay attention to them most of the time ^^ - but I think that's the general idea


----------



## french4beth

Hi Pitstop,
From Multi dico:
"_ici_" = Se dit du lieu où est la personne qui parle "Vien *ici* : je t'attends." En principe, l'adverbe *là* se dit d'un autre lieu - "*Ici* il pleut, là il neige." Dans les faits, les deux adverbes sont souvent confondus.
_"là" = _un lieu éloigné - "Es-tu allé *là*?"; un point d'arrêt - "Restons-en *là*."


----------



## geve

Yes, french4beth has the right definition - isn't there pretty much the same difference between "there" and "here" ?


----------



## texasweed

geve said:
			
		

> Yes, french4beth has the right definition - isn't there pretty much the same difference between "there" and "here" ?


 
Exactly. "Here and there" means : ici et là.


----------



## frog

Bonjour tout le monde,

Just une question rapide. Qu'est-ce que est la différence entre les mots ici et là?

Merci.


Please correct any mistakes in my question as well, I tried!


----------



## Joelline

frog said:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Just une question rapide. *Quelle *est la différence entre les mots ici et là?


 
They are both adverbs of place. As to the difference between them, a simple answer is that *ici* = "here" and *là* = "there" as in the expression "ici et là" (here and there). However, in reality the difference is not so great, and *là* seems to be used more often in contexts where, in English, we would say "here."


----------



## captain_rusty

The difficulty is that French speakers often use "là" for "here" and "là-bas" for "there", which is rather confusing... 
eg. "Viens là !" for "Come here!"


----------



## DerDrache

In case you want some corrections:

Juste une petite question: Qu'est-ce qui est la difference entre "ici" et "là".


----------



## Celador

Là ou ici
 
On anglais quand je veux dire que je me touve à un endroit particulier à un moment précis, je ne peux dire que <I’m here>. En revanche <I’m there> paraîtrait très bizare.
 
De même façon, quand je veux qu’un chien our un enfant s’approche de moi, je ne peux dire que <Come here>, jamais <Come there>.
 
Pourtant, j’entends souvent des expressions françaises comme <Je suis là> ou <Viens là>.
 
Qu’est-ce que la regle ?
 
Est-ce qu’on peut dire <Je suis là> ou <Je suis ici>, et <Viens là> ou <Viens ici> ?


----------



## zaby

Bonjour Celador,

"ici" et "là" sont généralement interchangeables. 
Je dirais même plus facilement "Je suis là" que "je suis ici" (peut-être à cause de la sonorité ?) et indifféremment "Viens-ici" et "viens-là".

La lecture des définitions du Tfli peut vous intéresser : ici et là


----------



## mapping

Oui ils sont interchangeables dans ces 2 exemples et je pense que la raison pour laquelle on utilise *là* (alors qu'on ne devrait logiquement pas) est que c'est plus court à dire et demande moins d'effort d'articulation que *ici*.


----------



## Solace

Bonjour à tout le monde , 

Sorry for a stupid question maybe but this thing seems to be beyond my understanding and I definitely need some help with it. So the question is about using "ici" and "là" and their equivalence to English "here" and "there". 

I don't keep some good example in my mind right now but in general I've noticed that "ici" is often used when it shows a link or direction like "cliquez ici". And they use "là" more often for both cases, "there" and "here". For example, if in English I ask "Are you here?" in French I would use "T'es là?". So I wonder where are the limits of using these adverbs - sure if it's possible to define.

Merci pour l'avance,
S.


----------



## SNTB99

ici " is usually used to refer to "close things" ex: viens ici (come here)

là, which is closer than "là-bas" refers to remote things, usually.

"voici & voilà"  here it is & there it is

may it help!!


----------



## Qcumber

par ici Vs par là = this way Vs that way
Ici, c'est gratuit Vs Là-bas, c'est payant. = It's free here. Vs You've got to pay over there.
Ils vivent ici. Vs Ils vivent là-bas. = They live here. Vs They live there.


----------



## Solace

Aha, hope I got it, thanks a lot! So, if I speak about some things next to me I should use "ici", if I mean something around - not that far and not so close - I choose "là", and if it comes to farer stuff then I try "là-bas"?

Alright. For example, if I want to say in French "I don't have that paper _here_ at home, I forgot it at my work place" I should use "_ici_", shouldn't I?


----------



## Qcumber

Solace said:


> Alright. For example, if I want to say in French "I don't have that paper _here_ at home, I forgot it at my work place" I should use "_ici_", shouldn't I?


Yes, that's it.
*Je n'ai pas ce papier ici. Je l'ai oublié là-bas.*
Je n'ai pas ce papier sous la main. Je l'ai oublié à mon travail / sur mon lieu de travail.

Only l*à* is ambiguous. For instance, if you have a parcel for me, and you don't know where to put it. As I'm at my desk, I'll say:
*Posez-le ici.* meaning my desk
or
*Posez-le là. *meaning a table near the door where you are standing

Yet, some people will say
*Posez-le là.* meaning the desk they are sitting at.


----------



## PPP

I'm still very unclear on the difference in usage between "ici" and "là":  if someone can help me, I'd be most appreciative.  For example, is the question "he is in the office today" answered by "oui, il est là"?  As an English speaker, the translation in my mind of "here" and "there" clearly does not correspond to the French meaning of the terms "ici" and "là"---  what is the rule, if any?  

Thank you!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

to me they usually correspond pretty well. oui, il est là would usually translate as 'yes, he's there'.
do you have any specific examples that don't work?

M.H.


----------



## Canard

I always viewed it as "là" being "there" or "here in a general sense", where as "ici" means "right here where we both are". If he were right next to you, then "Oui, il est ici" would be the answer, I believe


----------



## david314

In my limited experience, I understand _celui_*-ci* & _celui_*-là* as being *this one* & *that one*, repectively. On the other hand, and despite the fact that *là* is defined as* there* -I often see it (alone) used to mean *here.* I find this to be a confusing issue.


----------



## SwissPete

_Ici_ et _là_ are often misused in French.
_Ici_ is _here_; _là_ is _there_.

If someone asks you if your colleague is at work today, and you are at work, then the answer is _Oui, il est ici_, or _Non, il n’est pas ici_.

But if someone asks you the same question and you are not at work then the answer is _Oui, il est là_, or _Non, il n’est pas là_.


----------



## Titania313

I agree with Canard, "ici" usually means the place where you are and "là" a place further  là-bas / over there, je suis ici/ I am here.


----------



## PPP

Thank you; this helps.  I guess being taught in French grammar classes that "ici" = here and "la"= there is not a very good explanation.  

The distinction between "ici" meaning "right here next to me" and "La" meaning "here in a general sense" is helpful.


----------



## Chuiamericaine

Bonjour, qu’est ce que la différence entre “là” et “ici” dans le contexte de “est-elle là ?” ou “je suis ici”… est-ce que les deux sont interchangeable dans les scénarios comme ça ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Est-elle _là_?   Is she _there_?
Je suis _ici_.    I'm _here_.


----------



## Chuiamericaine

Oui, je comprends cette traduction, mais il me semble que quand on pourrait dire "here" en anglais, de temps en temps, on pourrait dire "là" en français. Qu’est ce que le sens des mots ?


----------



## Sbonke

Je vois ce que tu veux dire. Par exemple, pour "I'm here!", on a tendance à dire "je suis là!". Mais ce n'est qu'un petit défaut de language très courant, le sens de "ici" et "là" correspond bien à "here" et "there".


----------



## pulsar29

"here" and "there" are potentially misleading words for French natives (at least for me) - because their use seems much more precise in English than it is in French. In the example you posted, I cannot imagine using "ici" or "là" both times - to avoid a repetition you'd typically use both, regardless of the meaning of the sentence, and even though "here" and "there" are litteral translations of "ici" and "là".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Ici / là_ and _here / there_ have the same precision in both languages.
But the relativity (i.e. the standpoint) differs between the two languages:
You say "I'm _here_" because, from_ your_ standpoint, you are _here_, i.e. _ici._
But, from the standpoint of the person you are talking to, you are _there_, i.e. _là[-bas]._
The English use one standpoint - _I'm here_, the French the other standpoint - _je suis là_.


----------



## Sbonke

JeanDeSponde said:


> The English use one standpoint - _I'm here_, the French the other standpoint - _je suis là_.


 
Yes, I have thought of that in the meantime, and I agree. Still, we do use "là" instead of "ici" pretty often (not the other way around, though), don't we? And even find the need to say "là-bas" to clarify, when we do mean "there". Unless we argue that "là-bas" is further away that "là"...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sbonke said:


> Still, we do use "là" instead of "ici" pretty often (not the other way around, though), don't we?


A quels exemples pensez-vous ?



Sbonke said:


> And even find the need to say "là-bas" to clarify, when we do mean "there". Unless we argue that "là-bas" is further away that "là"...


"Là" = _dans un lieu qui n'est pas celui où se trouve le sujet d'énonciation.
_"Là-bas" : _plus ou moins loin_ en effet... (à rapprocher de "yonder" en anglais)


----------



## BillyTheBanana

I'd just like to say that I agree that the words are very different in the two languages. It seems to me that "là" is an all-purpose demonstrative adverb, whereas "ici" is really only used to make a specific contrast or if it would be ambiguous to use "là". I find that when native French speakers learn English, even once they become very fluent, they use "here" and "there" incorrectly all the time! So it must be different between the two languages. The same difficulty also exists for "this" vs. "that" and the endings "-ci" vs. "-là".


----------



## mando_ally

I've read sentences where là has been translated as here and there, just wondered which one it was?

nous sommes là - we are here/there?

Are there any rules to this?


----------



## Outsider

mando_ally said:


> I've read sentences where là has been translated as here and there, just wondered which one it was?


Both. 



mando_ally said:


> nous sommes là - we are here/there?


"We are here."

There are no rules. Just pay attention to the context. Often, another adverb is added to _là_, to clear any ambiguities: _là-bas_, _là-haut_, etc.


----------



## drum

Hello,

Là = ici = there
Là-bas = (over) there

Regards,


----------



## Outsider

I disagree. _Ici_ always means "here" or "over here".


----------



## melu85

Outsider said:


> I disagree. _Ici_ always means "here" or "over here".


"ici" always means here or over here but "là" can mean "here".


----------



## Wopsy

The French tend to use 'that' and 'there' where we say 'this' and 'here'. This is quite noticeable on this Forum, in q's such as 'how do I say that', etc..

The French sentence 'Je suis là', would translate as 'I'm here'.


----------



## tilt

As far as I can say, I've always been taught that _ici = here_, _là = there_, and _là-bas = over there_.
Isn't it right?


----------



## drum

Yes, I agree with Outsider, I put a 't' which was not wanted.

Ici = là = here

Sorry,


----------



## Outsider

melu85 said:


> "ici" always means here or over here but "là" can mean "ici".


D'accord, mais il serait mieux de le dire avec les mots anglais.


----------



## Outsider

drum said:


> Yes, I agree with Outsider, I put a 't' which was not wanted.
> 
> Ici = là = here


Bon, mais je dirais plutôt que "ici" et" "là" ne sont pas toujours des synonymes...


----------



## RobJamal

_Ici... Là 		_

I know that these words mean here and there.

I'm wondering if it is possible for them to mean 'the former' and 'the latter' in context, i.e. when two people have already been introduced and these words are then placed at the beginning of two descriptive sentences.

Thank you.


----------



## Micia93

it doesn't really apply to people, and especially in your context
we would say for instance : "voici Mr X .... et Mr Y"

"ici ... là" better fit when used for things ; for instance, you're looking at a map and say :
"ici Bordeaux, et là Marseille"
is it clearer for you ?


----------



## goldwentgray

All of my French friends always use "là" where I would have thought to use "ici": in fact I never that là would be used for here and that it was distinct to mean "there"! what are the rules behind this, or are there just exceptions? merci d'avance


----------



## Micia93

in theory, "ici" means "here", while "là" means "there"
but we often use "là" in both cases (maybe because there's only one syllabel, and then shorter !)
I use "ici" when I'm crossed with my dog for instance : "viens ici", I put the stress on the spot, but this is my way of speaking, I wouldn't speak for the majority of my fellow natives !


----------



## Uncle Bob

One source of confusion is with "former" and latter" where, in the following phrase, the French think in terms of what is closest to that phrase i.e "celle-ci" is "latter" and "celle-là" is "former", while the English think (or I do, at least) in terms of which is closest to the beginning of the sentence and almost automatically use the French terms the wrong way round.


----------



## Thrillhouse85

I always understood these three as "here, there, over there," but a French-speaker told me that:

ici = here
là = here
là-bas = there

How does this work, and how does one know when to use which?


----------



## quinoa

Basically, you can remember ici/là/là-bas match  here/there/ over there.
BUT the opposition ici/là is not as clear as in English with here/there.
Example 1:
You are coming back home saying :"Tu es où?" to anyone in the house.
The other answers :"Je suis là!" (but it's possible to say "Ici.")
"Où ça?"
"Ici! En haut dans le bureau."

Example 2 : "Viens là! Que je t'explique." (il s'agit bien de se rapprocher de celui qui parle)
Example 3 : "Viens ici!" (dit avec colère pour faire une remontrance.)

Ce qui reste fondamental est que utiliser "ici" situe le regard par rapport à celui qui parle (ici est proche de lui) ; utiliser "là" situe le regard par rapport à l'interlocuteur donc éloigné de celui qui parle.

Il doit y avoir mieux pour dénouer les fils de ce noeud quelque peu complexe.


----------



## iosonolobo

At Linternaute it looks like both interpretations are correct. «Là» may mean "here" and "there". In their example, «Assieds-toi là» could mean "Sit here" from what I can tell. 

But it would be better if a francophone would answer.

(quinoa beat me to it!)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Add to this that _*là-bas*_ can mean _*over there*_, or simply _*there*_ when indicating a certain distance away (e.g. là-bas dans le nord = _up north_). 

Or it can mean _*in North Africa*_ (in a similar way to the English _down under_ meaning Australia). Example of the latter: _Ce restaurant propose des tajines comme on fait là-bas_.


----------



## bloomiegirl

A phrase in this regard. used I believe for instance on the phone, "_Je suis là_."    Any Francophone comments?


----------



## Aoyama

> "_Je suis là_."


Absolutely. The same (even more common) goes for "je ne suis/ il n'est pas là", where obviously "là" means here ... here.
As for Uncle Bob's comment ... yes , the other way [merry go] round ...
But think of other languages (like Japanese or Korean, and others)  where you have THREE cases : close to you, close to the other speaker, remote from both of you ... Some languages may have more.


----------



## Seeda

In everyday life, you can equally use _ici _and _là_, regardless to the distance. We use _là _a lot because it's shorter than _ici_. It can even mean "now",
e.g. _T'es où là ?_ = Where are you now ?


----------



## Aoyama

> It can even mean "now",
> e.g. _T'es où là ?_ = Where are you now ?


Come to think of it, it is a good comment.
Qu'est-ce que tu fais là ? Ah, ben, là ...


----------



## kalilax

Hello everyone,

I've been wondering about the difference between "ici" et "là". The dictionary says là has the same meaning as ici, but seemingly their applications are different, for example:

Es-ce qu'elle est là? = Is she here?

But:

Je travaille là is seemingly wrong and it must be: Je travaille ici.

I can't figure out why.

Can someone help me out here, please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hi Kalilax,
and be most welcome on WR forums 

If you're familiar with _here _and _there _in english, then it'll be a breeze for you
ici = here, meaning pretty close to you
là = there, meaning bit further
là-bas = over there, definitely further even

HTH


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

kalilax said:


> Je travaille là is seemingly wrong and it must be: Je travaille ici.
> 
> I can't figure out why.
> e



"Je travaille là" is ok if you're outside your work premises, and showing it to someone.

"Je travaille ici" is better, if you say this as you're sitting at your office desk.


----------



## GingandSpice

Bonjour à tous,

I have read threads and instructional videos to try and understand the difference between ici and là, and I still get confused! Besides the basic 'here' and 'there' distinction, when saying 'over here' versus 'over there', and certain expressions like 'je suis là!' when I come home, my trouble is when 'là' in fact means 'here'...
I understand that when referencing an exact point with my finger, for example, I am using 'ici', but when does one use 'là' to mean 'here'?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Familièrement, _*ici *_est très peu utilisé et est remplacé par *là*.
Cela vous aide-t-il maintenant ?


----------



## Jeremiah Lowry

I believe that "ici" brings more emphasis to the designated location, what do you think ?


----------



## atcheque

Yes in formal context but


GingandSpice said:


> [...]when does one use 'là' to mean 'here'?





atcheque said:


> Familièrement, _*ici *_est très peu utilisé et est remplacé par *là*.


----------



## leolucas1980

brendan said:


> Hi,
> can any of you explain to me please (or point me to an existing thread) the common usage of là and ici in french? to me it often seems that french speakers use the opposite of what an english speaker would use. e.g.  'viens là' whereas in english we'd say 'come here'  - this particular example is one I hear frequently when given as an order to a dog.



If francophones were wise people, they would use 'ici' for the 1st person position (here where I am), 'là' for the 2nd (there where you are), and 'là bas' for the 3rd (out there where neither of us is, and maybe someone else is). Although they aren't wise enough to keep this system coherent, I think a foreigner could speak that way to avoid confusion.


----------



## Uncle Bob

leolucas1980 said:


> ... 'là bas' for the 3rd..., I think a foreigner could speak that way to avoid confusion.



I don't think so as that would mean a 3rd person (he, she, they) is always at a distance from the speaker whereas they could be standing next to a 2nd person (you).


----------

